# Hello, I am from Chinese LTY, today to see some Chinese design art slingshot



## 52yeb (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## 52yeb (Sep 29, 2010)

In the upper right corner of the Chinese, the meaning is "dressing room, the design inspiration from last year in China Beijing Sanlitun UNIQLO's dressing room, a male a female sex video.

Can not speak English, computer translation, can understand the meaning of the line.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'll pass on the Penis Shooter.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:yeahthat:

But I will take everything else. My ex would probably like it though.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nastayyyy!!!! Some people got way to much time on there hands


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

As eccentric artwork maybe, but they look like terribly uncomfortable shooters.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

52yeb WoW  It is very fine carving. You are very skilled. Congratulations on some very fine work


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

1, 2 and 6 look comfortable enough and the carving is amazing. Like Brucered I will have to pass on the Phallic Flip, Great craftsmanship all around though


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> 1, 2 and 6 look comfortable enough and the carving is amazing. Like Brucered I will have to pass on the Phallic Flip, Great craftsmanship all around though


Phallic flip.....that's funny. Could you imagine someone showing up at a tournament using "that" design.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Mr. P said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > 1, 2 and 6 look comfortable enough and the carving is amazing. Like Brucered I will have to pass on the Phallic Flip, Great craftsmanship all around though
> ...


It would be funny but would detract from the family atmosphere lol. I would most likely fall out laughing


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are absolutely LOVELY!!! You have done some great work. By all means, keep it up.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Mr. P said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > 1, 2 and 6 look comfortable enough and the carving is amazing. Like Brucered I will have to pass on the Phallic Flip, Great craftsmanship all around though
> ...


But yes, the detailed work on those is really outstanding.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

...Naughty humour aside:

This is absolutely STUNNING!!!!!!!

Marvellous PIECES OF ART!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Insane.. insane.. just insane. Great job.. now i wanna do one.


----------



## Bill W (May 7, 2016)

My compliments on what appears to be very fine craftsmanship. They should sell out quickly.
I am a pragmatic man and so I believe I'll be sticking to the more functional designs.


----------

